# DTG All Over Printing



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok so I currently do All Over printing myself via traditional screen printing methods but are open minded enough to look at other possible avenues for achieving similar results. I have seen videos of All Over DTG printers doing some cool designs and found a company here in Melbourne that do it.
Unfortunately it took the guy almost a week to reply to my email and when I phoned them this morning to place an order I got an answering machine, when I called back later on after no one returning my call I got the answering machine again.
I have looked for other DTG printers in Melbourne that can do All Over but at this stage I am unable to find anyone else.

Does anyone know of anyone in Melbourne that does All Over DTG printing other than Vapour Print.Should I give these guy's a chance or what?
Perhaps I will need to go Sydney, anyone know of someone in Sydney that does it?

Cheers.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Vapour Print does Dye Sublimation from what I recall. Dye Sub is a process best suited for all-over-printing but is different to DTG printing. There isn't a DTG machine out there that has a large enough print area/platen size to do proper all-over-printing. Some can do large front prints (A3 max generally) but certainly not the entire t-shirt.


----------



## datface (Dec 25, 2014)

you could probably make a large format DIY unit that prints a2. i'm not aware of any commercial units that print that large.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

97% of all the "all-over" prints are done before the shirt is cut and sew.


----------

